# can I drive uber without bank account?



## hehehoho (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?

location: USA

thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Well
Most Drivers Drive with an EMPTY BANK ACCOUNT .


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

hahahaha 

dats da truth

thats why is 100$ burn on that uber card 

uber knows it and 6 payouts a day cause we dont make much either


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one


You must use Lyft as a Pax! Wait a minute, are you "Spoony G"?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> location: USA
> thanks.


Don't worry partner, your situation is well catered for as Über is all about flexibility, diversity, flexibility, inclusion, and did I mention flexibility?

Of course you can sign up without a bank account.

You will be paid in Über's new crapto currency - which includes the highly sought after legacy collectable badges and the new prized Pro points.

Welcome aboard!

.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Hopefully after the honeymoon phase, you'll make a better choice.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Do you mean paid in a visa gift card or something?

all debit cards regardless are connected to a bank..










Added to content I shouldn't of clicked on


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Your best bet will be the Uber Visa Debit. They are tied to GoBank but they are barely a real bank anyway so perhaps this is acceptable? But fair warning... if one little thing goes wrong, your money can get stuck in Uberland for an unknown amount of time no matter how many calls to India or the Philippines you make.

But let's all get to the real question here. How did it take you almost *4 years* to get to your second post?! I look forward your third post in 2023 about how Uber is run by a bunch of thieves who lost your driver earnings in their payment vortex. Cheers!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Your best bet will be the Uber Visa Debit. They are tied to GoBank but they are barely a real bank anyway so perhaps this is acceptable? But fair warning... if one little thing goes wrong, your money can get stuck in Uberland for an unknown amount of time no matter how many calls to India or the Philippines you make.


Yeah that's the sticking point right there. They will shut down access if they 'believe' there's an issue.

I'm not saying this is the case for the OP but there are a lot of potential drivers with creditor issues that don't have and don't want accounts for fear of losing access to their funds by court order. Not really directed at you mrpjfresh just an observation. A sad one really. I feel for those would be drivers.

Maybe the best bet for him is to get an online banking account with a debit card and go from there.



> But let's all get to the real question here. How did it take you almost *4 years* to get to your second post?! I look forward your third post in 2023 about how Uber is run by a bunch of thieves who lost your driver earnings in their payment vortex. Cheers!


You know, I sort of feel the urgent need to say that as I read that I wasn't at all convinced but the Cheers really sold it bro!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Unless you re on the National Banking Association's list of bad customers who abuse bank accounts, you can apply online for a checking account nowadays.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Don't need bank account or debit card, us drivers getting paid peanuts.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Yes cause u won't make much


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Yes, just use mine.... I will get the money to you right after the Nigerian prince sends me his inheritance.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

hehehoho said:


> I don't have a bank account and don't want to have one, can I drive for uber and be paid in some debit card?
> 
> location: USA
> 
> thanks.


Yes, you can get paid via the Uber Debit Card which they will issue anyone.


----------

